# Locally Buyable Amphetamine: Legal



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

My wife's mother steered me to Vick's VapoInhalor for nasal congestion. For sale everywhere, the product pictured below is Wally-World's house brand, same stuff. Note that it's ingredient is cleverly disguised as "Levmetamphetamine". They left out the "h", added "Lev", to make it look NOT as though it is Methamphetamine. But it IS! 

*"Levomethamphetamine*[SUP][note 1][/SUP] is the levorotary (L-enantiomer) form of methamphetamine. Levomethamphetamine is a sympathomimetic vasoconstrictor which is the active ingredient used in some over-the-counter nasal decongestants including the US formulation of Vicks VapoInhaler, but not the Canadian or Indian formulations, which contain only menthol and camphor."

From: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levomethamphetamine

It sure as hell IS amphetamine, that stuff we are constantly warned about. There abounds reports of folks "using" this stuff. Illegal in Canada, and India. Buy all you like here. Check out this guy's experience using it to get "high":   https://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=31547


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, well, I thought that the_ active_ ingredient had been removed from this type product long ago.      Does it work for nasal congestion?    How about as a mood elevator?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

I've found that many of the stories told on Erowid are fantasy, but I agree with you on this one, Imp - stay away from this stuff!


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2015)

We used to have to go over to Windsor, Canada, to get 2-2-2, a cough syrup with codeine that seemed to be the only over-the-counter thing that would calm down a Detroit winter cough.  Now you say the Canadians have to come over to Detroit to get nasal inhalers?  And the world goes round and round and round.


----------



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I've found that many of the stories told on Erowid are fantasy, but I agree with you on this one, Imp - stay away from this stuff!



Ahh...., again I misconstrue my meaning! Erowid I really know nothing of, but just did a "supportive" search. I have used this inhaler from time to time, and found, generally, it gave satisfactory results: waking up in the middle of the night to pee (as old farts are prone to do, I'm told), a snort off the thing opened up nostrils quickly enough to resume sleeping (with my mouth gaping open, according to my wife). WTH would she know, in the middle of the night, anyway?   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

Have you considered using those breathe-right strips that you tape over your nose? I know, they make you look like a wounded penguin, but they're supposed to work.

Or the ol' Neti pot routine - sucking warm, dilute saline solution up your schnozz from a tiny teapot?


----------



## imp (Sep 21, 2015)

*"Have you considered using those breathe-right strips that you tape over your nose."

*Tried them, and they do work to a fair extent. Trouble is the adhesive on them irritates the flesh upon removing the thing. Use each night over several days time really scarfed up my nose! As if it isn't bad enough to begin with!    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2015)

imp said:


> *"Have you considered using those breathe-right strips that you tape over your nose."
> 
> *Tried them, and they do work to a fair extent. Trouble is the adhesive on them irritates the flesh upon removing the thing. Use each night over several days time really scarfed up my nose! As if it isn't bad enough to begin with!    imp



Ouch!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2015)

If I use any if those pseudoephedrine type things my heart starts to beat way fast and I feel like I'm going to jump out of my skin.  Very scary feeling.  My dentist even has to use a local anesthetic without epinephrine for me.


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2015)

Imp, maybe you shouldn't take things your mother-in-law recommends to you.  I'm just sayin...


----------



## imp (Sep 23, 2015)

Lin, you are daggoned right! Every opinion voiced by her has caused grief! Do you remember this:?


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes imp, I surely recall that song.  I thought it was a cute catchy tune.  My mother-in-law was a sweet kind person but my father-in-law and I didn't get along at all.


----------

